# 100% recovered 1.5 years DP



## sebseb

Dear friends

I will not write one of those testimonials with mountainous ammounts of symptoms, lamentations, weepings, etc.

The only thing I want you to know is that I have been on the absolute depths of this condition, I am absolutely out and I feel like I am one of the strongest person on Earth. As such, I will tell you what I have learned to help you overcome this in simple terms.

I don't exactly know what DP is. Some say deffense mechanism, others say is anxiety (Descartes - a famous philosopher who obviously had this condition and din't probably know - said it was everything he had: cogito ergo sum. Jean Paul Sartre, other DP sufferer, created a whole philosophy school out of DP: free will, bla bla bla) I have read, like you, tons of shit about this. After everything I have read, this is what I have learned:

- With DP your mind and your life both suffer a massive disorganization. To organize it again it is your duty to erase the disorganized thoughts (organize them) and find a new lifestyle. How? Don't interact with the thoughts and do more things/feel more concrete things and activities.

- Most of your thoughts are lies that your mind creates, you are not all your thoughts, and you should only think when it is necessary. As such, during your day you should FEEL the world and not be thinking all the time. This is the basic lesson of all those humans who were truly masters (Buddha, Jesus, Einstein, Pope Francis, and much more).

- People who have and had DP are extremely intelligent human beings. (Descartes, etc...) The problem is that because of that they have a tendency to think too much and create illusory stories on their minds and the silly mistake is when they try to solve the problems of their minds (family, money, existance, death, childhood problems, sexuality, etc) using their minds. Please, understand this: YOU CANNOT SOLVE THE PROBLEMS OF YOUR MIND USING YOUR MIND: YOU MUST LOOK OUT, FEEL DO AND HAVE CONCRETE EXPERIENCES that change your life situation so that the problems of your mind disappear. Your mind cannot defeat herself: that's what philosophers try to do. Do you wanna be a philosopher? Are you sure?

-Because of your stupid habit of overthinking (this is: trying to solve the problems/lies that your mind creates using the same mind that created them), and because you are an extremely intelligent person on what concers to conceptual thinking, you eventually fell on the traps of this condition because of some problem in your life: DP sufferers feel like they are trapped on a mandatory philosophical nightmare, everything looks unfamiliar and they feel like robots. This is because you fell so deeply ond the nets of your conceptual thinking that you ceased to FEEL. With DP, you no longer FEEL your movements, you only think about random, nonsense ideas and problems that your mind has created. You then try to solve those problems using more mind and coming to this Forum to find more answers and to try to find a solution that cannot be found on a sentence nor a philosophical explanation. This Forum - this was always my opinion and we should unite and talk with the creators of this forum - should only have a "Recovery Stories" section. That's it. But no: DP sufferers like to think (that's their drug) and they come here every day inventing new stupid and useless argues on pointless and useless sections of this Forum that is filled woth negative people who I love but are very frustrated and will post the most negative, stupid, mind and anger based comments to all the recovery stories. The only useful part of this community is the Recovery Stories section. You cannot beat DP if you come here every day. You should read the recovery stories that fit better on your soul and then fuck off forever and recover. Eventually come again to write your recovery story.

- The solution/cure: when I found it out, DP went away within a few months. It requires hardwork. Every recovered person here tells the same thing I will tell now but in different words.

So: you are ultra-intelligent. Problem: since your childhood, you probably always thought too much. (I bet 500$ that you are that kind of person who everybody says, with irony, is a day-dreamer who forgets his umbrella everywhere and his house keys on a friend's party). Solution: learn to think less by FEELING MORE. Look out to the mountains and houses, try to feel your breathing, touch the walls and feel the texture of everything, don't be analyzing with your mind everything, FEEL everything, smell the flowers, eventually it will bring thoughts but don't develop all the thoughts, drink a cup of water with lemon and feel how good it is, experience the different sensations of it on your mouth, if your are hardworking on university feel what your are writing, think about it and when you leave the task feel tha external world and dont think all the time, dont create thoughts of everything, let them be, unhappy thoughts and stories that your mind creates (example: I am weak, everything bad happens to me, life makes no sense, life is shit, I will never recover of DP, OCD, I will always be poor and unhappy, bla bla bla) THIS ARE ALL LIES AND ILLOGICAL, IRRATIONAL, IMPROBABLE ILLUSIONS AND LIES THAT YOU, ON YOUR UTTER STUPIDITY OF BELIEVING EVERYTHING THAT YOUR MIND CREATES, DWELL ON, BELIEVE IT LIKE IT IS ALL TRUE and then you can't break the cicle of DP.

To cure this you must FEEL again and learn to never have DP again: I promise you that if you become a person who feels 80% of his day and thinks the other 20% (rather than 90% thinking throughout the day and 10% feeling like you have done since you were a child who never was taught this basic lesson) you will never have any depression, dp, anxiety disorder, etc. Of course, you will have the normal tensions and grieves of life, but you will no longer create lies and stupid stories with your mind because you simply have changed: you no longer let your mind convince you about the fassades and depressions it creates. Depression and DP cannot be cured using the mind because the mind is the creator of them. You only should use your mind when you have to deal with CONCRETE LIFE PROBLEMS AND SITUATIONS THAT LIFE BRINGS (work, fixing a wardrobe, univeristy essay, organizing your sister a birthday party, writing a novel, tell a joke to a beautiful girl...) and not the problems your mind creates (what is life? what is the universe? what is depression? what is God? am I going to be unhappy forever? am I going crazy? but...? and..? how..? is there Fate? do I have free will? if my father died then my life is shit? is the world real or unreal? what is life? am I a hybrid of extraterrestrial and human? (lol...), OCD thoughts). These questions are random theories that have no answer. Your mind can't understand this questions because it is a limited tool. When they arise, acknowledge they are there, don't believe them, let them be, dont try to answer them, they are provocations, start doing a concrete task and feel it 100%: look ath objects, feel them, breathe, and eventually the difficult questions and DP will fuck off. Only FEELING is unlimited.

Curing DP and depression can only be done if, day by day, step by step, with hope and tranquility, feeling your breathing, looking out to the colors of the world, feeling food, feeling your dog's hair, talking with new people, going out, not believing all the lies you mind says (your mind will even say: "with DP, I am no longer able to work, make love, have a girlfriend or study". LOOOOL!!! this is the lie that many DPers believe the most.) Don't be scared of nothing: create a healthy routine and do everything you remember was normal/right to do on society. This was a great strategy to me. Feel the air. Breathe in. Breathe out. Only do things that you FEEL are right to you. You know exactly what you FEEL, you just have to look inside. This is the only situation where you should look inside: to know what you FEEL about a specific situation. Go swimming and feel the water, feel your movements, look at your house and feel it: remember your relation with it: remember this or that situations when you laughed inside of it (this is thinking but with a healthy strategy). Feel, do not think. Thinking is a very limited language. The language of love and health is FEELING. Feel your anxiety and your panic attack: be there and acknowledge your mind (thoughts+emotions) is creating a panic attack, but dont develop it or try to solve it with the mind. Dont create a big story or theory out of it! Let the thoughts be and right away start to feel something: grab some eggs and go cook, sing a song and FEEL it, feel the tomato that is cooking with olive oil, smell it, look to your brother as you never looked before: look at the details of his eyes, look how beautiful a human being is, feel him, feel his eyes, talk with him about interesting stuff. All the DP symptoms will unbelievably fuck off gradually and normalcy will be normal again. I didn't believe also by then. Every unhappy/wrong/uselesess/disturbing/problematic thought that arises should not be believed. It is random mind working. Only the thoughts that YOU want to have are the right ones, about concrete situations in life.

Some weeks on this basic strategy (not believing your mind and DP thoughts and feeling everything without thinking much) are enough to bring new changes and you will forget DP, you will regain the FEELING of your movements (so, no longer be a robot lol) and your DP thoughts will vanish and all that will be left if normal life as it always was. If you have a serious childhood problem or sexuality problems, or anxiety disorder I recommend going to a psychologist who will help you not to solve those problems (because problems of mind have no solution remember? they can only be "defeated" if forgotten by FEELING the world and living more, this is, by looking outside rather than inside.) but will help you chosing new paths in life that allow you to FEEL better. Go drink a few beers with friends. Don't be an extremist. Be normal. Question society: we live on a consummers world nowadays. Read the news, participate on society, have political convictions, be a smart person. Don't expose yourself: don't tell anyone except a very close person that you have DP. Average people don't know what this is and will think you are mental. YOU ARE NOT. Every good, qualified pshychologist knows DP is one thing, being crazy is another, and that they are incompatible (there are those rare cases of extremely crazy people who don't feel and only think about a specific trauma and then become crazy, this is not your case.) You won't become crazy and DP is proof of that. Both are incompatible. If you were crazy you would't be asking yourself "am I going crazy". Simple.

- Cannabis, getting drunk, gamble, addictions, reading philosophy (if you read it to try to solve your problems - that can't be solved with language, remember?), reading too much, too much computer and internet, visiting this forum every day and thinking all the day are obvious things you should say Good Bye in your life forever. (Your mind might say "If I never smoke pot again then I life will be boring or less interesting. HA HA HA.) If you want take your B12, bla bla bla, avoid coffee bla bla bla, but this is will not solve DP. What solves DP is a lifestyle of not thinking and FEELing more. Live healthy and breake the addictions of internet, porn, cannabis, alcohol, thinking when you don't need, etc.) This will cure your DP, change your life, make you an adult and a very intelligent person who nedded to have a DP episode to learn how to deal with his mind, to learn that he should only do what his heart FEELS is good for him and that the best way to be happy is FEELING and create a lifestyle of being present feeling this moment of life . Happiness is a lifestyle: this is my DP quote.

- No, I don't want you to be a priest or a buddhist monk, not even Forrest Gump who started running and never stopped. I want you to FEEL more (95% of your day would be recommended) and only think when you need to set a goal or solve a concrete life problem (not mind problem/question/theory/nightmare). Your goal failed? Don't let your mind tell you that you will be unhappy forever because of that. This is the typical lie that results on DP episodes. Accept it, try to learn or change it, and if unchangeable set a new goal. Feel the new goal, feel life, breathe, feel your position on your chair, feel your hands and your heart and learn that there are no "bad persons". There are persons who have mind problems and defend themselves with arrogance, lies, bad humor, etc., and also by trying to use their minds. Pope Francis has a beautiful quote I read once (although I am not an active christian, I admire intelligent human beings like him or madre Theresa of Calcuta): "being happy and respecting the word of Jesus is like cleaning your eyes so that they can see a beauty that was hidden before, a beauty that is so so so beautiful that only by being a good person you can reach it." You can only be a good person if you feel and not believe the lies of your mind. You don't need to be spiritual to understand this.

Recovery/DP cycle break proposal:

Any sad/disturbing/DP thought arises --> Don't believe it (as you always did) --> Look at it and don't give it more power, don't try to understand that story, don't try to find an answer in your head, don't try to visit the forum/don't try to know other people's stories like mine --> Right away think about what would make you happy right now in your life --> go do that activity/hobbie/job and feel it.--> Any sad/disturbing/DP thought arises --> Don't believe it .......... (repeat this cycle the whole day).

Many people won't understand this at first. My appeal for you to go live your life and feel may sound contradictory when I tell you you can't feel for now. It is not. You can feel, but you simply are in a state where your thoughts are like a wall that is between you and Feeling. How to break it? Let the thoughts be and force yourself a little bit, step by step, to learn again how to feel (see, smell, touch, hear and listen to you inner voice that is your ultimate sincere opinion about everything). I won't even look at negative posts here of people who will never recover. I won't answer to replies here. I will only help people who are open and contact me in pm. I am more than available to help you all and explain you again 850 more times the same story (that you should try to FEEL more altough you dont feel now and learn to not think all the time because it makes no sense and will create depressions and dp). Please send me pm and do me a favor: be happy, ok? I love you all from the absolute depths of my heart.

sebastian.


----------



## Fatoush

How can you tell us to feel and we can't. You obviously had a miracle.


----------



## vanuti vetru

I tend to agree with Fatoush. The problem with DP is that the overthinking is often a result - not a cause - of being unable to truly feel and submerge oneself in life. The popular "fake it until you make it" approach works for some and doesn't work for others, or works to some limited degree. Personally i've been slowly re-teaching myself how to give up existential thinking but i'm still finding myself unable to experience emotions in all their glory.

Glad to hear you managed to recover, though!


----------



## 58779

Personally I was overthinking before my dp began, but it may usually be vice versa, i don't know.

Great that you recovered sebastian!


----------



## sebseb

Edited 1 min ago.

PS: thank you all, and see how the last 2 comments of Fatoush and vanuti are the typical situation of negative people who only think and didn't understand the message. This comment was necessary, from here on I'm gone and will only help those who send pm and are open. It's very curious to be recovered and see how a DP sufferer is attached to his mind.


----------



## UlquiorraCifer

Hope to all get recovered, thanks


----------



## Guest

this is really good advice  Glad you recovered and perhaps admin or a mod can pin this in recovery so we can glance over it again. Good job and thanks for sharing this. Makes a lot of sense to me.

J


----------



## Surfer Rosa

Very grounded. Thank you. Thinking is good too, but only when it is about something. 

I'll try my best to take your advice. It's difficult when this feels like purgatory or hell, but there's nothing stopping me from trying.


----------



## Ktbstew

I have been reading about dp and looking at the forums for a while now, and I'm not sure why but this is the only one that has hit home for me. I'm 23 and have been stuck in this haze(that's what I call my dp) for a few years. Pretty much all of what you said relates with my experience. Really, until I read this post yesterday morning I had been thinking for a steady 4 years that I would never be able to overcome this and that my mind will be gone by time I was 30. It was the scariest thing I had ever dealt with. I'm gonna beat this. I just wanted you to know sebseb that you have given me everything I have needed to hear, my eyes are open and i know I can do it, I'm not scared anymore. Thank you.


----------



## heyze

Fatoush said:


> How can you tell us to feel and we can't. You obviously had a miracle.


Using "Us" meaning the whole forum members is a bit ignorant. Anyways, I can feel lol. I can breathe, I smile, cry, and sometimes I feel emotionless.


----------



## bmxwatson

good post  well done on getting out the cycle!


----------



## Extrempower

Congrats


----------



## apeezy

Kind of silly though to say that we do this to ourselves. It's something within the mind that has happened for some of us that have used some type of drug/substance or are suffering with mental illness in some way. We don't do this to ourselves. I don't think anyone would WANT to do this to themselves. I can't control this.. when I wake up and go outside I can't control how my mind processes the outside world. It's like a perception issue within the brain. I'm glad you don't have the severe symptoms like some of us do. Good for you. But a lot of us don't choose this or want this for ourselves. Don't be one of those ignorant people.


----------



## microspect

thank you for this. I love positive stories like this. There is always hope for this.


----------



## EmmaBo

Thank you for this. Positivity abounds. The love is reciprocated.


----------



## Xerei

ITT: A way to cure DP, and people rejecting it.

It's true that you need to be without DP to really see through DP.


----------



## Štěpán

Hi . I started to do as you say... But it's so hard.. to not care about your thoughts and just simply focus on present moment. Some days I absolutely forget about it.. I was locked in my head since I was child, and to change myself... it just has to take some time. We need to learn something from it... It's life lesson, there was need for it. In some way I am glad for this experience.
Thank you for your words.. I've been searching for them for a long time. Love and peace to you,
Štěpán


----------



## Pondererer

I do agree with this, but it's so hard to keep up the hard work towards recovery tho. I remember alot of moments the last few years, where i'm actually happy and engaged in the moment (while being productive too) and then like lightning from sunny skies, i feel the DP crawl over me and litterally suck out all energy and happiness, and i'm left standing outside myself just staring blankly while it happens. It's like no matter how good job you are doing, you still get those moments where it comes crashing down and you can't help it. It's just part of the road to recovery. The trick is to not let that stop you


----------



## Pondererer

sebseb said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I will not write one of those testimonials with mountainous ammounts of symptoms, lamentations, weepings, etc.
> 
> The only thing I want you to know is that I have been on the absolute depths of this condition, I am absolutely out and I feel like I am one of the strongest person on Earth. As such, I will tell you what I have learned to help you overcome this in simple terms.
> 
> I don't exactly know what DP is. Some say deffense mechanism, others say is anxiety (Descartes - a famous philosopher who obviously had this condition and din't probably know - said it was everything he had: cogito ergo sum. Jean Paul Sartre, other DP sufferer, created a whole philosophy school out of DP: free will, bla bla bla) I have read, like you, tons of shit about this. After everything I have read, this is what I have learned:
> 
> - With DP your mind and your life both suffer a massive disorganization. To organize it again it is your duty to erase the disorganized thoughts (organize them) and find a new lifestyle. How? Don't interact with the thoughts and do more things/feel more concrete things and activities.
> 
> - Most of your thoughts are lies that your mind creates, you are not all your thoughts, and you should only think when it is necessary. As such, during your day you should FEEL the world and not be thinking all the time. This is the basic lesson of all those humans who were truly masters (Buddha, Jesus, Einstein, Pope Francis, and much more).
> 
> - People who have and had DP are extremely intelligent human beings. (Descartes, etc...) The problem is that because of that they have a tendency to think too much and create illusory stories on their minds and the silly mistake is when they try to solve the problems of their minds (family, money, existance, death, childhood problems, sexuality, etc) using their minds. Please, understand this: YOU CANNOT SOLVE THE PROBLEMS OF YOUR MIND USING YOUR MIND: YOU MUST LOOK OUT, FEEL DO AND HAVE CONCRETE EXPERIENCES that change your life situation so that the problems of your mind disappear. Your mind cannot defeat herself: that's what philosophers try to do. Do you wanna be a philosopher? Are you sure?
> 
> -Because of your stupid habit of overthinking (this is: trying to solve the problems/lies that your mind creates using the same mind that created them), and because you are an extremely intelligent person on what concers to conceptual thinking, you eventually fell on the traps of this condition because of some problem in your life: DP sufferers feel like they are trapped on a mandatory philosophical nightmare, everything looks unfamiliar and they feel like robots. This is because you fell so deeply ond the nets of your conceptual thinking that you ceased to FEEL. With DP, you no longer FEEL your movements, you only think about random, nonsense ideas and problems that your mind has created. You then try to solve those problems using more mind and coming to this Forum to find more answers and to try to find a solution that cannot be found on a sentence nor a philosophical explanation. This Forum - this was always my opinion and we should unite and talk with the creators of this forum - should only have a "Recovery Stories" section. That's it. But no: DP sufferers like to think (that's their drug) and they come here every day inventing new stupid and useless argues on pointless and useless sections of this Forum that is filled woth negative people who I love but are very frustrated and will post the most negative, stupid, mind and anger based comments to all the recovery stories. The only useful part of this community is the Recovery Stories section. You cannot beat DP if you come here every day. You should read the recovery stories that fit better on your soul and then fuck off forever and recover. Eventually come again to write your recovery story.
> 
> - The solution/cure: when I found it out, DP went away within a few months. It requires hardwork. Every recovered person here tells the same thing I will tell now but in different words.
> 
> So: you are ultra-intelligent. Problem: since your childhood, you probably always thought too much. (I bet 500$ that you are that kind of person who everybody says, with irony, is a day-dreamer who forgets his umbrella everywhere and his house keys on a friend's party). Solution: learn to think less by FEELING MORE. Look out to the mountains and houses, try to feel your breathing, touch the walls and feel the texture of everything, don't be analyzing with your mind everything, FEEL everything, smell the flowers, eventually it will bring thoughts but don't develop all the thoughts, drink a cup of water with lemon and feel how good it is, experience the different sensations of it on your mouth, if your are hardworking on university feel what your are writing, think about it and when you leave the task feel tha external world and dont think all the time, dont create thoughts of everything, let them be, unhappy thoughts and stories that your mind creates (example: I am weak, everything bad happens to me, life makes no sense, life is shit, I will never recover of DP, OCD, I will always be poor and unhappy, bla bla bla) THIS ARE ALL LIES AND ILLOGICAL, IRRATIONAL, IMPROBABLE ILLUSIONS AND LIES THAT YOU, ON YOUR UTTER STUPIDITY OF BELIEVING EVERYTHING THAT YOUR MIND CREATES, DWELL ON, BELIEVE IT LIKE IT IS ALL TRUE and then you can't break the cicle of DP.
> 
> To cure this you must FEEL again and learn to never have DP again: I promise you that if you become a person who feels 80% of his day and thinks the other 20% (rather than 90% thinking throughout the day and 10% feeling like you have done since you were a child who never was taught this basic lesson) you will never have any depression, dp, anxiety disorder, etc. Of course, you will have the normal tensions and grieves of life, but you will no longer create lies and stupid stories with your mind because you simply have changed: you no longer let your mind convince you about the fassades and depressions it creates. Depression and DP cannot be cured using the mind because the mind is the creator of them. You only should use your mind when you have to deal with CONCRETE LIFE PROBLEMS AND SITUATIONS THAT LIFE BRINGS (work, fixing a wardrobe, univeristy essay, organizing your sister a birthday party, writing a novel, tell a joke to a beautiful girl...) and not the problems your mind creates (what is life? what is the universe? what is depression? what is God? am I going to be unhappy forever? am I going crazy? but...? and..? how..? is there Fate? do I have free will? if my father died then my life is shit? is the world real or unreal? what is life? am I a hybrid of extraterrestrial and human? (lol...), OCD thoughts). These questions are random theories that have no answer. Your mind can't understand this questions because it is a limited tool. When they arise, acknowledge they are there, don't believe them, let them be, dont try to answer them, they are provocations, start doing a concrete task and feel it 100%: look ath objects, feel them, breathe, and eventually the difficult questions and DP will fuck off. Only FEELING is unlimited.
> 
> Curing DP and depression can only be done if, day by day, step by step, with hope and tranquility, feeling your breathing, looking out to the colors of the world, feeling food, feeling your dog's hair, talking with new people, going out, not believing all the lies you mind says (your mind will even say: "with DP, I am no longer able to work, make love, have a girlfriend or study". LOOOOL!!! this is the lie that many DPers believe the most.) Don't be scared of nothing: create a healthy routine and do everything you remember was normal/right to do on society. This was a great strategy to me. Feel the air. Breathe in. Breathe out. Only do things that you FEEL are right to you. You know exactly what you FEEL, you just have to look inside. This is the only situation where you should look inside: to know what you FEEL about a specific situation. Go swimming and feel the water, feel your movements, look at your house and feel it: remember your relation with it: remember this or that situations when you laughed inside of it (this is thinking but with a healthy strategy). Feel, do not think. Thinking is a very limited language. The language of love and health is FEELING. Feel your anxiety and your panic attack: be there and acknowledge your mind (thoughts+emotions) is creating a panic attack, but dont develop it or try to solve it with the mind. Dont create a big story or theory out of it! Let the thoughts be and right away start to feel something: grab some eggs and go cook, sing a song and FEEL it, feel the tomato that is cooking with olive oil, smell it, look to your brother as you never looked before: look at the details of his eyes, look how beautiful a human being is, feel him, feel his eyes, talk with him about interesting stuff. All the DP symptoms will unbelievably fuck off gradually and normalcy will be normal again. I didn't believe also by then. Every unhappy/wrong/uselesess/disturbing/problematic thought that arises should not be believed. It is random mind working. Only the thoughts that YOU want to have are the right ones, about concrete situations in life.
> 
> Some weeks on this basic strategy (not believing your mind and DP thoughts and feeling everything without thinking much) are enough to bring new changes and you will forget DP, you will regain the FEELING of your movements (so, no longer be a robot lol) and your DP thoughts will vanish and all that will be left if normal life as it always was. If you have a serious childhood problem or sexuality problems, or anxiety disorder I recommend going to a psychologist who will help you not to solve those problems (because problems of mind have no solution remember? they can only be "defeated" if forgotten by FEELING the world and living more, this is, by looking outside rather than inside.) but will help you chosing new paths in life that allow you to FEEL better. Go drink a few beers with friends. Don't be an extremist. Be normal. Question society: we live on a consummers world nowadays. Read the news, participate on society, have political convictions, be a smart person. Don't expose yourself: don't tell anyone except a very close person that you have DP. Average people don't know what this is and will think you are mental. YOU ARE NOT. Every good, qualified pshychologist knows DP is one thing, being crazy is another, and that they are incompatible (there are those rare cases of extremely crazy people who don't feel and only think about a specific trauma and then become crazy, this is not your case.) You won't become crazy and DP is proof of that. Both are incompatible. If you were crazy you would't be asking yourself "am I going crazy". Simple.
> 
> - Cannabis, getting drunk, gamble, addictions, reading philosophy (if you read it to try to solve your problems - that can't be solved with language, remember?), reading too much, too much computer and internet, visiting this forum every day and thinking all the day are obvious things you should say Good Bye in your life forever. (Your mind might say "If I never smoke pot again then I life will be boring or less interesting. HA HA HA.) If you want take your B12, bla bla bla, avoid coffee bla bla bla, but this is will not solve DP. What solves DP is a lifestyle of not thinking and FEELing more. Live healthy and breake the addictions of internet, porn, cannabis, alcohol, thinking when you don't need, etc.) This will cure your DP, change your life, make you an adult and a very intelligent person who nedded to have a DP episode to learn how to deal with his mind, to learn that he should only do what his heart FEELS is good for him and that the best way to be happy is FEELING and create a lifestyle of being present feeling this moment of life . Happiness is a lifestyle: this is my DP quote.
> 
> - No, I don't want you to be a priest or a buddhist monk, not even Forrest Gump who started running and never stopped. I want you to FEEL more (95% of your day would be recommended) and only think when you need to set a goal or solve a concrete life problem (not mind problem/question/theory/nightmare). Your goal failed? Don't let your mind tell you that you will be unhappy forever because of that. This is the typical lie that results on DP episodes. Accept it, try to learn or change it, and if unchangeable set a new goal. Feel the new goal, feel life, breathe, feel your position on your chair, feel your hands and your heart and learn that there are no "bad persons". There are persons who have mind problems and defend themselves with arrogance, lies, bad humor, etc., and also by trying to use their minds. Pope Francis has a beautiful quote I read once (although I am not an active christian, I admire intelligent human beings like him or madre Theresa of Calcuta): "being happy and respecting the word of Jesus is like cleaning your eyes so that they can see a beauty that was hidden before, a beauty that is so so so beautiful that only by being a good person you can reach it." You can only be a good person if you feel and not believe the lies of your mind. You don't need to be spiritual to understand this.
> 
> Recovery/DP cycle break proposal:
> 
> Any sad/disturbing/DP thought arises --> Don't believe it (as you always did) --> Look at it and don't give it more power, don't try to understand that story, don't try to find an answer in your head, don't try to visit the forum/don't try to know other people's stories like mine --> Right away think about what would make you happy right now in your life --> go do that activity/hobbie/job and feel it.--> Any sad/disturbing/DP thought arises --> Don't believe it .......... (repeat this cycle the whole day).
> 
> Many people won't understand this at first. My appeal for you to go live your life and feel may sound contradictory when I tell you you can't feel for now. It is not. You can feel, but you simply are in a state where your thoughts are like a wall that is between you and Feeling. How to break it? Let the thoughts be and force yourself a little bit, step by step, to learn again how to feel (see, smell, touch, hear and listen to you inner voice that is your ultimate sincere opinion about everything). I won't even look at negative posts here of people who will never recover. I won't answer to replies here. I will only help people who are open and contact me in pm. I am more than available to help you all and explain you again 850 more times the same story (that you should try to FEEL more altough you dont feel now and learn to not think all the time because it makes no sense and will create depressions and dp). Please send me pm and do me a favor: be happy, ok? I love you all from the absolute depths of my heart.
> 
> sebastian.


Do you think DP happens *just* because of intelligence+thinking too much? Or do you think it triggers because of some sort of trauma that one is unable to resolve at the current moment?


----------



## jestemzalamany

One of the best posts i've ever read there. Thank you


----------



## Archer

As soon as I read this, I chose to put on a tshirt and feel myself do so. I made sure to feel the tshirt and my arm move and put It over my body. Best ive ever felt my whole life no joke.


----------



## mariehurst39

Hello, thank you for this! I struggle with the fact that I shouldn't tell anyone about DP. If I am ashamed about it, it gets bigger in my head and I feel worse about it. If its something that is okay, common, then surely i can say it, right? (there I go with overthinking) but it really helps me decipher things..I would like to be open and expressive, and maybe DP wouldn't be such a big bad monster as I may think it seems.


----------



## mariehurst39

Don't you have to deal with any situation that arises instead of just distracting yourself constantly? I feel like that would just get into a bad cycle and your brain can't understand what is happening, deciphering what it should be understanding and paying attention to.


----------



## Psychostein

Congratulations on your recovery


----------



## Flavius

Well, this is kinda old post but I have to say that I don't agree on advice to watch news, since they filled with negativity.

This main advice to focus on FEELING rather than thinking to become more grounded is an issue for a strong DP sufferers. This work for a people who are in stage of recovery and who passed the worst of the depersonalization.

I tried to ride my bike outside of the city in nature, and I didn't feel enjoy at all. Didn't feel like I'm riding the bike and feel excitment because I'm so emotionally numb and disconnected.


----------



## Leah87

Shalom! Yeah, amazing! You put in words all my feelings about this and how I'm recovering faster because I believe in only that's important, LIFE, LOVE, RESPECT, WISDOM AND G.D!????????????????????????????????❤????????????????????☺


----------



## KanMan#2

Fucking love this post, stop given attaching all your thoughts with emotions, and therefore worrying about situations that won't happen as long as you stop making them, Ive struggled with all of you and feel for all of you. Lets all think simpler and therefore think less. about the concrete changes we cant make in our lives, dont hang onto feelings or memories, live now.


----------



## yoloking123

I agree with this guy im gonna go for it.


----------



## Broken

Yeh this makes sense as dp in terms of neurobiology is the pre frontal cortex repressing the insula and maybe amygdala.. and the more I feel the heart/solar plexus the more the sense of dread increases and dp/Dr and concentration gets worse. So it seems like it actually makes things worse which is why I have avoided feeling for so long.. and probably why dp hasn't left me for so long. So it makes sense. I've tried it before but failed. More recently I'm trying to intensify whatever feelings are there. And the reflex is to turn away, numb the emotions and tense up.. just trying to soften the heart almost and slowly feeling what's there more intensely... will see how it goes


----------



## Crazxan

Glad to see you are recovered. Great post btw, I read the entire thing.


----------



## yoloking123

This is the only post I have taking a liking to. It makes so much since to me now. All my life I had did really deep thinking about everything and wasn’t really living life and weed just makes you think even deeper. It’s no wonder I have DP from weed now.


----------



## bintuae

Thank you for sharing the technique. but how is this supposed to work for someone with drug induced dp? It's not like I'm purposefully suppressing my emotions. I simply can't feel them no matter what I do cuz the problem is physical just like when you have numb hands.


----------



## mana_war

apeezy said:


> Kind of silly though to say that we do this to ourselves. It's something within the mind that has happened for some of us that have used some type of drug/substance or are suffering with mental illness in some way. We don't do this to ourselves. I don't think anyone would WANT to do this to themselves. I can't control this.. when I wake up and go outside I can't control how my mind processes the outside world. It's like a perception issue within the brain. I'm glad you don't have the severe symptoms like some of us do. Good for you. But a lot of us don't choose this or want this for ourselves. Don't be one of those ignorant people.


If you keep telling yourself that, there is nothing anyone could ever say to change your mind.


----------



## bintuae

mana_war said:


> If you keep telling yourself that, there is nothing anyone could ever say to change your mind.


What he/she said is true tho (at least for someone who actually used a drug which resulted in brain chemistry being altered).. It's like when you have a numb hand, would you be able to unnumb it? if you have dysfunctional legs, would you be able to suddenly make it functional?


----------



## yoloking123

This really is the only recovery story that fits good on my soul, the only story i look at the most.


----------



## yoloking123

making sure this stays at the front of the recovery stories


----------

